# Info on Avalon boats



## Stuckinthetrees1 (Jan 31, 2019)

I understand someone acquired the Avalon river boat molds. Does anyone know who bought them? Also does anyone know what happened to lee boats?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

A lot of molds for the deer feeders and shooting houses are still at the Avalon factory. Not sure about the boat molds but, I haven’t seen anything splashed off of those molds since they shut down.


----------



## Stuckinthetrees1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Those old boats are getting hard to find. Sold my Kennedy kraft in 2014 and regret it every since. favorite boat I ever owned. I'd like to find an old Avalon 138


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Might check the guy down in Perry Fl. He has molds for all types of boats from river boats to pangas


----------



## Stuckinthetrees1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Do you know his name or shop?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Perry Boats, Right next to Big Bend Outfitters. Pretty sure they only build Pangas though.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jaster said:


> Perry Boats, Right next to Big Bend Outfitters. Pretty sure they only build Pangas though.


He had a few others but, Haven't been down there in a few years since I bought a boat from Big Bend. I heard he makes molds for several boat companies so that could be the reason he had different ones sitting out there


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang it, now you've got me thinking about how much I would love an Avalon 153. If anyone has one they are looking to get rid of....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike may have one, I'm sure he has the old collins craft molds, unless he's sold them? He's on the forum, I think it's Big Mike (maybe), he's in Pace, somewhere around Floridatown road and Jernigan road. 
I have a 14' Lee Boat. And the guy at Century Marine in Century has a few Lee Boat molds. g/l


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Had a 2003 Avalon 146 tiller 20 Merc. To say that I loved it would be an understatement.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I have owned 3 of them and had a lot of fun with them. Very sturdy cannot hurt them. Very good river boats but bad when you get a small wave they seem to dip and rise and wet.


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> Dang it, now you've got me thinking about how much I would love an Avalon 153. If anyone has one they are looking to get rid of....


Ray Odom is my Grandfather. I remember helping him roll the 153 mold out of the warehouse for a guy to buy. If I remember correctly the guy that bought the 153 mold was located in Pensacola. I couldn’t tell you his name or where his shop is at but he did fiberglass work and wanted to start making small boats.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am thinking about selling my Dad's old Dawson 138.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I believe jolly Rogers marine services bought 3molds from a guy that use to build Avalon boats haven’t seen them yet but will take a few pics Monday when we get them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

billyb said:


> I am thinking about selling my Dad's old Dawson 138.


Yup, looks like a lee craft, crystal craft and a few others. 
How much you thinking on for it?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure on the asking price. Some on the forum said it was worth $2500. I spent a lot on it-keel guard, rims/tires, winch and a waterpump for the motor. The motor is slow to start so will have Outboards Unlimited look at it before I sell.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Always wondered what happened to the molds that Claymont Boats had. Clay said he couldn't come up with a better design so he copied the Kennedy design, widened it to 60" at the top, 48' at the bottom and put in a solid floor.
Owned hull #3.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I loved the old Kennedy Crafts, the 70's ones. I had one and the chines were so small/short, the boat would slide across the water when taking a turn at wot. You had to start turning way before the run you wanted to go in, and that was with a 25hp motor. It was fun back then, not so many boats on the water then either.


----------



## Beer Money (Jul 6, 2020)

I purchased this hull in Pensacola about 6 months ago. It has a Odom hin number. I would love to either find the mold to build another or even another hull. It’s a 20’,best riding hull I’ve ever been in.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done sir. I didnt know Odom built an offshore hull like that.


----------



## Beer Money (Jul 6, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> Nicely done sir. I didnt know Odom built an offshore hull like that.


Thanks,


----------



## Chris2000 (Jul 31, 2020)

Here is a my avalon 146 in progress project


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's ours! We've only had it a couple weeks & already had it out at 7 or 8 times. Loving it. Have already landed two tarpon on it as well. It's got some serious mojo.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a fine looking boat! The guy that sold it is having Seller's Regret.
I'm glad for you.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hehe, I can promise you it's being enjoyed & that its legacy will continue on for a long time! Thanks again Mark!


----------



## my Crush (Mar 15, 2020)

Keep_em_tight said:


> Ray Odom is my Grandfather. I remember helping him roll the 153 mold out of the warehouse for a guy to buy. If I remember correctly the guy that bought the 153 mold was located in Pensacola. I couldn’t tell you his name or where his shop is at but he did fiberglass work and wanted to start making small boats.


----------



## my Crush (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello I have a boat that has this on the transom:















this is a 14' boat and would to love to see other photo made like it.


----------



## my Crush (Mar 15, 2020)

If you have other photos of boats made by Odom can you send them to my email: [email protected]


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Paradise Marine has a bunch of hulls in their yard that look similar to your boat. Not sure if they are Odom or not.


----------



## my Crush (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks for the reply I will look it up...........


----------

